# Heat cord suppliers



## Planky (Apr 18, 2016)

Does anyone know where to source the 15m heat cables? 
Steve from snake racks is out of stock and
avid reptile supplies website also says out of stock.... 

I need around 210m over the next 6 months (for upcoming builds) 

any help would be appreciated 

cheers


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 18, 2016)

URS? Herp Shop? Do you mean 15m or 15w?

Jamie


----------



## Planky (Apr 18, 2016)

150w 15m cords


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 18, 2016)

Ah OK...

J


----------



## Wokka (Apr 18, 2016)

if you use that much it may be worth buying 100-250 meter rolls of 10 watt /meter cord and then producing the length you want. That;s originally what we used for all the snake ranch racks.


----------



## saximus (Apr 18, 2016)

Wokka said:


> if you use that much it may be worth buying 100-250 meter rolls of 10 watt /meter cord and then producing the length you want. That;s originally what we used for all the snake ranch racks.


You can do that? Where would one purchase this type of cable?


----------



## Wokka (Apr 18, 2016)

Any electrical wholesaler. We bought ours from USA. It is used primarily for in slab floor heating and lagging water pipes to avoid freezing.


----------



## Snapped (Apr 18, 2016)

Ebay?


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 18, 2016)

I think it's also used by the horticulture industry to warm cutting and seedling beds. You could Google it I'm sure Saxi.

Jamie


----------



## Planky (Apr 18, 2016)

I have a few racks to build and Each rack holds 2 x 15m cords controlled by seperate thermos so unfortunately one massive roll won't work, however I had already looked at the concrete slab heating


----------



## Wokka (Apr 18, 2016)

i am not a sparky and so not about to advise how to wire up electrical components but it is relatively easy to cut heat cord and install a 3 pin plug as long as you are licensed.


----------



## mikey_mike (Apr 28, 2016)

Um I just had a go with URS heat cord & it didn't seem easy - in fact it was a complete fail. Not like any wiring I've seen before. Any tips?


----------



## Wokka (Apr 29, 2016)

You should get that information from the manufacturer.


----------



## AusReptiles (Apr 29, 2016)

Not much help in the way of 15m but we are expecting stock of 14m & 18m shortly


----------

